# Comb Honey



## Demo Spec (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a comb super kit that I would like to put on my hives, but I do not have any magor flows as of now. Here is my idea. My hive is a 2 story deep. I condense my bees into the first story, put my queen excluder on top of the first story, then put my comb super on top. This way I will only have honey no brood as you all know. Then I will cut up another queen excluder so I will have a strip that I can put over the hive entrance so the queen cannot escape if they decide to swarm. This way the the comb super will be bursting with honey at the end of the week. Give or a take a few days. I could then put the second story back on and use any cells they made to make a 2 or 3 frame nuke. 


Any theories, question or comments are appreciated. I would like to get your guys opinion on this before I actually do it. Do it right the first time and all that.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Then I will cut up another queen excluder 
Please read the chapter in The Hive and the Honeybee.
It's all laid out step by step!
The addition of a strip of Q. E. will not stop the desire to swarm and it will most likely cause swarming.
You have to have a 2010 queen to go into this area of beekeeping.
Ernie


----------



## Demo Spec (Jul 8, 2009)

BEES4U said:


> Then I will cut up another queen excluder
> Please read the chapter in The Hive and the Honeybee.
> It's all laid out step by step!
> The addition of a strip of Q. E. will not stop the desire to swarm and it will most likely cause swarming.
> ...


I know the strip of QE will not stop the hive from wanting to swarm, just as clipping the queens wings doesnt stop it from swarming. All it does is serve the purpose of keeping the queen inside the hive, therefor if the hive swarms the bees will come back to the hive due to the absence of a queen. And as for the book, I'll pick up a copy when I can, unable to leave the house right now so I'll pick it up from the library asap.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I have always heard that before they swarm, the queen thins down for flight. I'm not sure that she couldn't get through your excluder. Also your drones can't leave and may plug the entrance.


----------

